# Took my 67 to the beach.



## Praster89 (Aug 23, 2019)

Rode this thing about 11 miles the other day. Not very far but it was fun!! Fastbacks are so nice to ride!!


----------



## PCHiggin (Aug 23, 2019)

I have one just like it. I rode it about 5 miles last summer. That was far enough for me lol


----------



## Allrounderco (Aug 23, 2019)

PCHiggin said:


> I have one just like it. I rode it about 5 miles last summer. That was far enough for me lol



Yeah, I was going to say - 11 miles on a banana seat sounds pretty good!


----------



## sprockwell (Apr 23, 2020)

are your brakes on backwards or are mine?


----------



## wheelbender6 (May 3, 2020)

5 miles is plenty for me too on a heavy muscle bike.


----------

